# Battleship New Jersery's Machine Shop



## Boswell (Dec 5, 2020)

Very cool seeing the metal shop space. Lost count of the number of lathes.
HERE IS THE LINK


----------



## Aukai (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## addertooth (Dec 5, 2020)

And to think, those old ships had to be designed so that "wear and maintenance" items could go through those narrow paths and hatches to be periodically re-machined and repaired. Problems with larger items, such as gun turrets had to be repaired on site. A ship in wartime operations had a very long supply chain, and the importance of the shop grew.  During peace time, often replacement parts were simply ordered and installed. Or to put it differently, give me a 24 hour video sequence of the shop, and I can tell you whether a ship is in a peacetime posture, or at war.


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Dec 5, 2020)

The bigger stuff was repaired by ships like the one I was deployed, the USS Ajax AR-6.
We had the machinery to do most anything as well as a foundry, electric motor shop.welding and fab shop, pipe shop
that could bend up to 12"as well as a wood shop, pump shop, and a calibration shop.
We also had an underwater welding barge.
Ajax and others like her were basically small floating shipyards that could tie up along side a damaged 
ship and put it back in the fight or patch it up enough to get it back to port.


----------



## jcmullis2 (Dec 5, 2020)

I visited the battleship Alabama in mobile several years ago and the machine shop was sweet. It looked like the crew had just stopped whatever they were doing and left. Another interesting space was the barbershop . They had several chairs and everything you’d expect to see in a barber shop. 
I enjoyed the video.


----------



## NC Rick (Dec 6, 2020)

I finally watched the video. Thank you @Boswell for the link.  It was super cool to have a look around but super frustrating to not have the presenter focus or even appear knowledgeable on any real machine shop stuff. We need Adam Booth or John Saunders or the guy from "Smarter every day" to do that tour.  I could spend a day in those spaces.  The presenter was not interesting except what he seemed to understand which is ship construction.


----------

